# Big News at Small World: Don and Darcy are Back!



## Small World Adventures. (Apr 23, 2016)

Small World Adventures (SWA), the longest standing whitewater outfitter in Ecuador, is now under new management. Previous owners, guidebook authors and Ecuador whitewater veterans Don Beveridge and Darcy Gaechter, have bought back their company three years after leaving. Joining them as co-owner is former SWA guide and friend Liam Kirkham.


Find the full story on our blog:Blog - Small World Adventures

The schedule for winter 2016/2017 is online now:Schedule - Small World Adventures


----------

